
Messenger based von PGP, IMAP and SMTP. Host on your own infrastructure - Databay
http://ezing.de
======
Databay
eZing is a messaging app that closes follows concepts of well-known messengers
to achieve the same comfortable reading and writing of messages. The transport
to be used is E-Mails, using standard IMAP-servers. Messages are locally
encrypted and forwarded. Decryption takes place at the recipients device.
Necessary keys are generated within the app so the private key never leaves
the device while the public key is transmitted to the chat partners.

